
Team Rocket Drops ‘Breakthrough’ Family of Consensus Algorithms on IPFS - moab
https://www.ethnews.com/team-rocket-drops-breakthrough-family-of-consensus-algorithms-on-ipfs
======
moab
Associated paper:
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmUy4jh5mGNZvLkjies1RWM4YuvJh5o2FYopNPV...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmUy4jh5mGNZvLkjies1RWM4YuvJh5o2FYopNPVYwrRVGV)

Please post any interesting suggestions on bitcoin related papers that appear
to have some theoretical content, or present simple ideas that could be proved
secure. PoS seems to be plagued with lots of 40-50 page whitepapers that are
not very easy to read, with the above being a nice exception.

